# Xorg intel driver cannot start X



## michlaustn (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently installed Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1. After installation I installed the packages for KDE4 and Xorg (`pkg_add -r kde4 xorg`). These both work except for one thing, the video driver in use by Xorg.  I can run `startx` and KDE4 will start, however the video performance is poor.  

When I run `Xorg -configure` and use the rsulting xorg.conf file again the performance is poor and the configuration file details that the video driver in use is Mesa.

When I change the xorg.conf file to use intel rather than vesa as the video driver, Xorg fails to start complaining that it cannot find a screen.

How can I enable the intel driver?

Thanks,

Michael/


----------



## dahansen (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,

Edit the xorg.conf file (normally found in /etc/X11/) and look for:


```
Section "Device"
...
Driver "vesa"
...
EndSection
```

Replace "vesa" (I assume "vesa" but it may be another driver) with "intel", save and run `startx`.

If you can't find an xorg.conf file, create one by running `startx -configure` and copy the file created to /etc/X11/.

Note that there are a few issues with the intel driver (in terms of supported hardware). Have a look around the forum if you cannot make it work.


----------



## michlaustn (Aug 1, 2013)

I already  enabled the intel driver but that is what causes the error message of 'cannot find screen'.  As soon as I revert this back to vesa Xorg starts. Is it anything to do with that I used the binary packages to do the install of Xorg rather than ports?

Michael.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 1, 2013)

You need to provide more information. What model of graphic card do you have?

Please, show the output of `pciconf -lvv | grep -C 4 -a VGA`

Also I recommend you to read attentively the wiki Intel GPU page.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2013)

To use the KMS driver, edit /etc/make.conf and rebuild several ports as shown here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.

Use `make -C /usr/ports/graphics/libdrm config` to enable the KMS option in that port before rebuilding it.


----------



## michlaustn (Aug 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> To use the KMS driver, edit /etc/make.conf and rebuild several ports as shown here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206841#post206841.
> 
> Use `make -C /usr/ports/graphics/libdrm config` to enable the KMS option in that port before rebuilding it.



Is there any way to have it without rebuilding?  My machine is pretty slow so builds take a considerable amount of time.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2013)

michlaustn said:
			
		

> Is there any way to have it without rebuilding?  My machine is pretty slow so builds take a considerable amount of time.



I don't think so, unless someone has built packages for it.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 2, 2013)

@michlaustn,

You can use this repository: http://ftpmirror.your.org/pub/FreeBSD-Unofficial-Packages/.

Please, read the included README.txt for further details.


----------

